# Mfta



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

7 12 17 18 22 23 25 29 35 37 
44 45 48 52 53 58 65 66 74 79 82 84 85 89

24 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

4,8,10,11,21,24,25,26,28,32,33,36,41,43,45,47,48,59,60,62,64,65,67,68

24 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

7,12,17,18,22,23,25,37,44,45,52,53,66,74,82,85,89

17 total


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thanks! Go 74


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual Results

1st - #7 - Hannah - O/H- Paul Panichi
2nd - #8 - Wager - O/H- Kim Pfister
3rd - #1- Bo - O/H - Randy Bohlmann
4th-#22-Betsy - O/H-Brad LaFave

RJ-#30-PJ-O/H-Yvonne Hays
Jams
12-Rocky-O/H-Robert Cusick
17-Ries-O/H-Dan Faust
19-Woody-O/H-Mike Riippa
27-Macy-O/H-Jerry Running

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

CONGRATS to Paul & Jennifer Panichi on the BIG WIN in the Qual with Hannah!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Paul, Jenn and Hannah.. Good Work


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Todd and Brenda!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

7,12,17,18,22,23,37,44,45,53,74,85

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,8,11,28,32,41,43,48,60,64,67

11 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

8 28 41 43 67

5 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#8 Nora O/H Lance Brown
2nd-#28 Chuck O/H Brad LaFave
3rd-#41 Gracie O/H Sylvia McClure
4th-#43 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#67 Roper O/H Milton McClure

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#8 Nora O/H Lance Brown
> 2nd-#28 Chuck O/H Brad LaFave
> ...


*Way to Go Lance and Nora!! 
CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!!

*


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Yay, Sylvia and Gracie too.. must have been an interesting trial to only have 5 to the last series.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
1st Lady Gaga Fuethy/ Farmer
2nd Nina Challand / Rorem
3rd Dottie Thompson / Farmer
4th Fire Thompson / Farmer
RJ Roper McClure / Farmer
Jams Holland Aycock / Farmer 
Tippy Mealman / Farmer
Chase / Yozamp
All I know 
A Big congratulations to all ! 
Very proud of my Gracie pup Lady for her 
first All Age Placement ! Great weekend for Team Vinwood!
Way to go!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

"Very proud of my Gracie pup Lady for her 
first All Age Placement !"

X2!!!
BIG Congrats to Lady, mama Gracie, and of course Lady's breeder Syl McClure. Nothing like having one of your babies take BLUE against some of the finest competitive animals in the country.

Also, double congrats go out to Syl & Gracie for their 3rd place in the Am.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#8 Nora O/H Lance Brown
> 2nd-#28 Chuck O/H Brad LaFave
> ...


Congrats to Lanse and Nora on the WIN which also qualifies her for the 2015 NARCC . It just adds to his lifetime record qualification which may never be broken
I also have to give credit to WD Connor for his tips on how to properly throw a pheasant flyer, which I did plenty of during my stay with Lanse. The result of some hard work, Nora ' s talent and Lanse' determination to win. I can also admit to feeding Nora and the other gals tidbits of a steak on more than one occasion


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

jollydog said:


> Open Results:
> 1st Lady Gaga Fuethy/ Farmer
> 2nd Nina Challand / Rorem
> 3rd Dottie Thompson / Farmer
> ...


Congrats, Sylvia, you should be proud! Congratulations to all who finished and placed, pretty incredible dogs out there and nice grounds to challenge them.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Hannah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Big congratulations to Nora and Lanse who 
ran a beautiful trial from start to finish!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Lanse and Nora on the WIN which also qualifies her for the 2015 NARCC . It just adds to his lifetime record qualification which may never be broken
> I also have to give credit to WD Connor for his tips on how to properly throw a pheasant flyer, which I did plenty of during my stay with Lanse. The result of some hard work, Nora ' s talent and Lanse' determination to win. I can also admit to feeding Nora and the other gals tidbits of a steak on more than one occasion



Way to go Lanse and Nora!! Great to see you in the winners circle...


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Sportsmanship is still evident to me when the competition that congratulates their competition. Many times have I marveled at the work of Ammo and Gracie and received the red ribbon. It is my hope that Ammo and Bill set all the all time records and as Bill has said they ride off into the sunset.I am not looking forward to having to give Sylvia my van and all the training gear as I have willed it to her. THERE ARE VERY FEW THAT REALIZE the sport is about the love of the dogs and along with the journey come the REALLY sincere friends who have realized that the relationships that we engender are proven and the respect we have for each other is EARNED through work and dedication. There are still some genuine people.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Lanse and Nora on the WIN which also qualifies her for the 2015 NARCC . It just adds to his lifetime record qualification which may never be broken
> I also have to give credit to WD Connor for his tips on how to properly throw a pheasant flyer, which I did plenty of during my stay with Lanse. The result of some hard work, Nora ' s talent and Lanse' determination to win. I can also admit to feeding Nora and the other gals tidbits of a steak on more than one occasion



whaaa aaa hooo way to go ole buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Lanse!!! Congrats!!

Aaron*


----------

